# Datensicherung via rsync



## Back2toxic (12. November 2008)

*Datensicherung von Server zu Server*

Hallo Ihr!

Ich stehe heute vor einem - für mich - recht großen Problem, denn mit Linux hatte ich in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb und zu Hause bisher kaum etwas am Hut.

Nun soll ich aber aus gegebenem Anlass unsere Kundenserver backupen. Problem hierbei: nicht auf jedem Kundenserver läuft rsync, bzw nicht auf jedem Server kann ich es nutzen (fehlende Rechte, kein rsync, Putty schließt sich direkt nach Eingabe des Passwortes und und und) und ich kann auch nicht überall Cronjobs anlegen. Auf unserem Backupserver habe ich root-Rechte.

Welche Lösungen schlagt Ihr vor? Es handelt sich bei den zu sichernden Daten meist um Webseiten mit allem drum und dran.

Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe!

Grüße, 
Chris


Edit: Ich habe mir überlegt, das ganze über wget zu lösen. Dabei würde ich auf dem Backupserver eine Datei anlegen, welche verschiedene Dateien auf den Quellservern aufruft. In diesen Dateien wäre eine Funktion, welche ganze Kundenpräsenzen in einem Ordner als tar.gz ablegt. danach würde ich die Archive via wget auf den Backupserver holen. Wäre dies möglich?


----------



## Navy (12. November 2008)

Den zuständigen Admin kräftig auf die Füße treten, damit er eine vernünftige Backuplösung besorgt. 
Und ihm sagen, dass er ein Mindestmaß an interoperabilität herstellen soll. Gefrickel ist nur eine kurzzeitige Lösung, mit der man nicht glücklich werden kann, denn wenn Du nicht mal ne Shell hast, kannst Du auf dem Server auch nicht vernünftig arbeiten.


----------



## Back2toxic (12. November 2008)

Danke für die Antwort navy, daran hatte ich auch unlängst gedacht, und von hier aus sind es auch nur etwa 30 Minuten bis zur 1und1-Zentrale.
Das Problem bei der Sache: Der Hoster ist 1und1 *duck*
Da kann ich nicht mal eben anrufen und sagen "Jo, Admin, stell mir mal ne Shell zur verfügung!", deshalb brauche ich ja auch einen anderen Weg... 

Aber ich denke mit der archive_tar-Klasse von PEAR sollte das ganze klappen.. 

Ich kann die backup.php auf den Quellservern ja via Cron vom Zielserver aus ansprechen und sie danach per wget rüberziehen, denke ich.

Ich werd das so mal probieren und nötigenfalls nochmal nachfragen 


Edit: Ich habe es jetzt wie folgt gelöst:

Ich starte auf dem Backup-Server per Cron eine Datei, die verschiedene Dateien auf anderen Servern anspricht.

Diese Dateien packen dann ein tar.gz archiv aus dem *statisch* gesetzten Zielverzeichnis, nach erfolgreichem Packen schickt dieses Script eine Meldung an meinen Backupserver mit Namen des Kunden und Namen des Archives, woraufhin auf meinem Backup-Server wget ausführt, und sich die datei holt. War das wget erfolgreich, so wird an ein Script auf dem Kundenserver der Befehl zum löschen des Archives gesendet, gleichzeitig werden auf dem Backupserver alle Archive gelöscht, die älter als 3 Wochen sind. (Backups fahre ich nur alle 3 Tage)

Ist diese Lösung so OK, oder gibt es bessere Wege ohne rsync?
Wenn dieser Weg gut sein sollte, Tutorialwürdig?

Grüße, Chris


----------

